#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  UOP - Train Your Refinery Inspectors

## Marty Thompson

Found this...

UOP - Inspection Training Manual - Train Your Refinery Inspectors - CPCL
2 volumes  571pgs and 649pgs



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: UOP - Train Your Refinery Inspectors

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## gpcshf

thanks for your kind

----------


## f81aa

Marty Thompson, thank you.

Regards

----------


## Alroman

Very Thank you much

----------


## nguyenvuong621

Thank so much. It's great.

----------


## sghuge

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ansab007

Inbox me too..

----------


## rizakha

4shared link is good and working.

----------


## padua

thanks.

----------


## yzjie

Would somebody sent the file to my e-mail? I can not access the download site.  my email y_zjie@yahoo.com

----------


## ASG

Thanks

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

See More: UOP - Train Your Refinery Inspectors

----------


## acuren1981

The file was removed by 4shared. Could you post another link????

----------


## Marty Thompson

> The file was removed by 4shared. Could you post another link????



I don't see that, It is there for me, try copying it to your account first and then download from your account
"4shared.com/rar/w6zWzn_p/Copy_of_UOP.html"

----------


## Ibrahim23

So kind.

----------


## jumbodumbo

Thanks for the great share!

----------


## ssmith

The 4shared link is not working. would anybody can upload vol 2 again?Thanks

----------


## bkm

Can anybody share the UOP train your refinery inspector manual volume 2 again please....
Above mentioned 4share link is not working

----------

